# My 15G Column Nano



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been browsing the forum for a few weeks now, and I think its time to post up my tank for you to see. 

Current setup is:
- 15G Aqueon Column Tank (13x13x25 or so)
- Aqueon power filter (I have a CPR Refugium, and a Hydor Nano skimmer to be installed this week)
- Ehiem Jager Heater
- Tunze 6015 Nanostream

Inhabitants;
- 2 Asterna Snails
- 4 Margarita Snails
- 3 Blue Leg Hermits
- 1 Emerald Crab

*New today is:
- 2 True Perc Clowns 
- 1 Two Spot Goby



Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll get pics of the fishes soon as I can. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

welcome to gtaa!!! cant wait for some pictures, i too started with a 10g nano and now i have a 90g


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

thmh said:


> welcome to gtaa!!! cant wait for some pictures, i too started with a 10g nano and now i have a 90g


Thanks!
Oh I forgot to mention that I'm a bit outside of the GTA, up in Peterborough, so I'm not technicall GTA...but shhhh.

Pic updated in original post....just dropped the 3 fish into the tank, so lights are off while they get situated. I'll get some up tomorrow.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Black sand eh? In about 4-6 months you're going to hate it 

Nice start though!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

what is wrong with the black sand dave ?? curious i thought it would look sharp ...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Over time the sand gets full of sediment and starts to turn brown/grey from stuff being ripped off or falling off your LR and other sediment. Ask Jeff about black sand 

the same effect isn't as noticeable with white sand since the contrast is different...but with black sand it stands out, or atleast I think it does


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sand*

thanks dave i was thinking of going black on my n ext tank , i will have to look into this thanks man


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Everywhere forum I read people are knocking black sand! Lol

I like the color contrast, so hopefully it stands the test of time. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Your tank looks great. 
I really liked the look of my black sand however mine was really really really fine and it was a pain in the butt to position powerheads without sand storms and it was impossible to keep black. After 6 months it was salt and pepper! I think I whined about it allot to Altcharacter....
Yours looks a little courser then mine was, who knows maybe it's different for you. In any case looks like you're off to a good start!


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks!

Its the Hawaiian Black live sand from Carib Sea. 

Hopefully it works out. It is a tad coarse on top, but its finer underneath the top bit. My nassarius snails don't seem to mind at all though. 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

so....I looked for my 2 spot goby today....and couldnt find him, until i looked really hard...then I found him...under my emerald crab


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Free lunch! Usually this means that something other than the crab probably killed him. 

I do like the sand though, watching this thread to see what happens 
Keep the posts coming


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol more like a under $10 lunch. 

I'm not sure what happened, maybe the trip from markham to peterborough didn't bode well for him. 
And he was pretty active in the store, so its disappointing that he's now lunch for my handicapped emerald (he only has 1 claw)

The clowns are doing well, now that they are out of the top corner of my tank. Dropped in some mysis shrimp today and they ate, so that made me feel better. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Next time you buy from SUM or any of the other LFS try to ask for a styrofoam shipping box or bring your own insulated lunch bag to ensure the temp is kept fairly normal.

I had a blood shrimp I bought last winter and made a 2 hour trip home to find he looked like he was dead but once in the tank he thawed and woke right up. I was lucky but from then on I always carry some type of insulated bag.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

I brought a cooler, stuck them inside, cranked the heat for a bit. 
Maybe the stop for dinner that the gf wanted so bad did him in. 

He was on the small side, so probably not as much resilience to him as with the clowns...maybe I'll make a trip down and back tomorrow to get somethin new. 

I saw 'halloween' urchins at BA's, they looked cool, but maybe save that for later on in the tank. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

I know its a bit big, and the quality is crap...but here is a pic of the 2 clowns.










Also I finally put on the CPR fuge with Hydor nano skimmer inside it, it is quieter than the Aqueon filter that it came with.

I am going to get some cheato to go into the fuge (once my JBJ Nano LED light arrives), so the question I pose to you guys is....should I put my bag of chemi pure elite into the fuge? or not?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you're ever on your way to SUM or NAFB drop by and I'll give you some cheato. I'm 2 minutes away from NAFB.

As for chemi pure, I've heard of people putting it in bags and tossing it into the fuge but I think it does a better job in something like a phosban reactor...although I could be wrong since I don't use the stuff.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> If you're ever on your way to SUM or NAFB drop by and I'll give you some cheato. I'm 2 minutes away from NAFB.


There is another member on the forum who is located up near me who is going to hook me up. But thank you 

Just need to wait for my JBJ nano fuge light to show up.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Time for an update...with pics!

Tank population list:
2 Clowns
1 Firefish (he hides alot)
1 Green Clown Goby
2 Cleaner Shrimp
3 Blue Legged Hermits
4 Nassarius Snails
1 Tuxedo Halloween Urchin

Only major update since the last one is that I have attached the CPR fuge and have the nano skimmer inside it. All is working well.

I have an AI SOL Super Blue, just waiting for the controller and mounts to get here this week.

Note: My terror of an emerald crab went to my local fish guy, into his frag tank...was there today, he said he hasn't seen him since he went in the tank.

PICS!
FTS








Fuge
















Green Clown Goby








Urchin








Zoos...and I'm not sure, anyone any ideas?


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

made pics bigger!


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Finally got my AI SOL up and running last night...what a difference it makes!
I love the color that it makes my few zoos that I have, and my mystery coral.

I have the lighting set at 20% strength currently so I don't cook things, and I'm still working on the timers. (If anyone has any SOL timing schedules that work, that would be very helpful.)

html>

411 Length Required

[B]411 Length Required[/B]

nginx



Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faizan (Mar 17, 2013)

what I have for my sols is it starts at 11AM with a 120 minute ramp up. Then at 9PM I have a 60 minute ramp down. At night I have the white and blue set to 1% each and the royal blue's set to 5%, then I enable the lunar cycle.

This is working so far and I've seen some pretty awesome coral growth. I have my lights set to 100% when they are on.


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you use the easy setup? Or the manual?

I just hooked everything up last night and on the easy mode there is only a ramp up time...not a ramp down time. I updated the firmware on the controller to the newest available, not sure if that sways anything. 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

This is mine, i have been using AI sol blues for about a year now. I started off @ 5% whites and slowly increased it every week by 2% also i played around my blues and royal blue and this is what i found i enjoy the most. The only thing i regret is not shifting the high point to when i am home because ive grown to loving less amplify colour more. ps deep down inside i want T5s !

7:30am 25w/30b/45rb
9:00am 30w/30b/45rb
10:00am 60w/40b/55rb
2:00pm 30w/30b/45rb
3:00pm 25w/30b/45rb
4:00pm 0w/30b/45rb
12:00am 0w/15b/25rb
2:00am 0w/0b/0rb


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the schedule, I'll be playing around with mine for a bit. 

With the hours I work, I'm usually home until noon then gone until 11, or gone by 8 and home by 7...so its hard for me to find a peak time that I can always see it at...usually I can manage to catch it in some decent light before 11 when I have the lunar cycle kick in. 

Going to look at some new corals tomorrow morning before work though 

Most likely looking for a frogspawn and/or hammer. And Zoos...I really like the zoos. 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------

